# In The Studio With Composer Vivek Maddala



## Soundiron Team (Mar 7, 2019)

*In The Studio with composer, sound designer and orchestrator 
Drew Krassowski *

Drew tells us about his experience starting his career from getting his education at the Berklee School of Music to moving to Los Angeles and interning for composer Tim Williams. He also breaks down some of his cues for mahjong treasure quest (Vizor Interactive) and how he incorporates Soundiron into his workflow.

Drew Krassowski is based in Los Angeles, CA. He has orchestrated for composers Tyler Bates (Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 1 & 2), Robert Duncan (ABC's Castle, Timeless, The Whispers), Timothy Williams (I.T., Get Out) and Jeff Kurtenacker (Wildstar). 



*Subscribe to our YouTube channel and hit the notification bell to stay up-to-date!*​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Mar 11, 2019)

*In The Studio with Film/TV composer Sherri Chung*

On this episode of In The Studio Sherri talks about how she got her start working with fellow film/tv composer Blake Neely, advice to aspiring composers, breaking down a cue from the hit CW show "Riverdale", her composing setup and much more.

Sherri Chung is a composer for film and television and currently composes and conducts the scores for “Blindspot” (NBC) and “Riverdale” (CW). Her compositional work includes both songs and scores for t.v., films, documentaries, commercials, musicals and music libraries. One of her recent films, “The Other Side of Home” was shortlisted for the 2017 Oscars for Best Short Documentary.




*Subscribe to our YouTube channel and hit the notification bell to stay up-to-date!*​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Apr 16, 2019)

On this episode of In The Studio we talk with composer, producer and sound-designer Jonathan Richmond. We talk with Jon about how he got his start composing for film, how he developed his mentorship with composer George Gabriel, scoring the music to the Star Wars short animation "Palpatine: A Star Wars Micro Fan Film" and how he used Olympus Choir Elements to achieve an epic choir sound. he also talks about his growing synth collection and why he uses them in his music.




*Subscribe to our YouTube channel and hit the notification bell to stay up-to-date!*​


----------



## Soundiron Team (May 30, 2019)

In The Studio with multi-Grammy winning and Emmy nominated film/TV composer Jared Faber. From writing music for children's animation to scoring for television and movies, Jared is no doubt a great song writer. He takes us into his studio to talk about his methods, recording studio, and ways to make yourself stand out as a composer.


*Subscribe to our YouTube channel and hit the notification bell to stay up-to-date!*

​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Jul 5, 2019)

Film/TV composer Jacob Yoffee crafts a futuristic sci-fi track for an upcoming documentary series about artificial intelligence. 

​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Jul 16, 2019)

*Inon Zur* is internationally renowned for his emotionally dynamic original music scores for film, television and video game franchises, including the FALLOUT series, DRAGON AGE series, and PRINCE OF PERSIA series. On this three part In The Studio with Inon he discusses how he began his journey to become one of the most sought-after Film/TV and Video Composers in the industry today, as well as early influences that helped shape his musical background. In part two he deconstructs how he composed the main theme for Bethesda's Fallout 76. In part three Inon sits down and talks with his associate producer, mixing engineer Ian Nickus as they explain how they go about what they call "Dynamic Mixing" using Cubase and Pro Tools to allow them more flexibility while recording and mixing and much more!


*Interview with Inon Zur*


*Crafting The Fallout 76 Main Theme With Inon Zur*


*The Mixing Process With Inon Zur and Ian Nickus*
​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Aug 28, 2019)

*Vivek Maddala* is an international award-winning composer and multi-instrumental performer. He has scored numerous feature films, theater & dance productions, and TV programs over the past decade. His music, which combines melodic symphony writing with modern ethnic textures from around the world, has been described as "an emotive frenzy of guitar, percussion, brass, woodwinds, and strings."

On this episode of *In The Studio* composer Vivek Maddala takes us through his home studio that was built from the ground up using modern physics and particle dynamic research to build the ideal control room, deconstructing big band cues from the classic cartoon *The Tom & Jerry Show* and more. 

​


----------

